# Help with size of car cage for car



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

We have decided to look into getting a cage for the boot of our car because Baxter isn't taking to the canvas one we bought and is chewing holes in the mesh windows. Also finding it hard to zip him in as he tries to get out and I'm worried I'll catch his nose in it one day.

I think he may be more settled in the car if he can see more and is familiar with a cage in the house whereas the canvas is quite dark and he can't see much.

Can somebody help with what size we should get?

Here is a link to one I have found on Pet Planet that is on sale so a bargain. I just don't know which size to order.

Thanks!

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=774&pg_id=1817


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hes going to be a big boy so maybe the large one so he fits it when hes big (unless you buy another one when hes fully grown) if hes a dot in it now maybe get a divider?


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought maybe large too but need to measure the boot. We got the canvas one from same store and went for large and it's massive. It takes up the whole boot and we have a Citroen C5 Estate. Would be good if this isn't as big so that I can still get some shopping in there


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought the large version of this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Door-Do...UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&var=&hash=item4aad1e0dfa

which is great as it has a side entrance as well as a front. They are out of stock at the moment but they are really good value. Mine goes in a Saab estate, a similar size car to yours, and my 4x4. I have just loaned it to a friend whose dog chewed the safety belts in her brand new 4x4 - she is really pleased with it as it goes in side ways and she still has room for her boys bags.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. It looks similar to the one at pet planet. Can't see how much it is as Large option not available like you said so no price showing to compare. Can you remember how much you paid?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, I think it was £45.00, it was less than £50. I tried the ones in pet planet and another very expensive one from Barjo and they drove me crazy as they rattled a lot.

You could email the supplier on ebay and ask him when he is going to get a large one in stock.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

How old/big is your V as I'm after a crate for a 1yr old boy myself ?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My Vizsla is a rather large 10 month old male 65lbs and 25" to the shoulder.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Mines only 14 weeks at the mo but getting big. I'm looking at getting another car (Peugeot 207sw) and need a crate to fit that and obviously fit him


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Just had a quick look at the Peugeot 207sw on the internet. It is difficult to tell how big the boot (trunk for those in the US) is from the pictures, but my guess would be that you would need to have the back seats down to fit a cage in. 

I have a Saab 95 estate and that has a very large boot and the cage fits in it with room to spare.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Bugger. I want one that fits but with the seats up :-\


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you need to go measure the boot on a Peugeot 207 and then you will know what size cage you can fit, and whether that will be big enough for the dog. 

It is very difficult to judge from a picture. On the other hand if you want to put your pup in a cage(which is highly recomemended) you might need to consider a different vehicle. Better to find that out now before you buy the Peugeot than after ???


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Hopefully going to measure up this weekend.


----------



## Rufus1218 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi. 
I'm looking to buy a crate for a Freelander 2 ................any advice please? 
Thanks.
Steve.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rufus1218 said:


> Hi.
> I'm looking to buy a crate for a Freelander 2 ................any advice please?
> Thanks.
> Steve.


Perhaps look into variocage and see if they have specs for your truck. Here's youtube video of variocage. A bit pricey but worth the purchase. Sometimes US dealers have discounts.


----------

